# VCDS errors with aftermarket head unit - fix?



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi,
My TTS had RNS-E, Phone prep, MFSW and BOSE. 
After replacing the RNSE with a Pioneer AVIC-F77DAB tonight, a VCDS scan show several error codes in some modules. I would appreciate your advice on how to recode to get rid of these.

The following log show the gateway installed items (already removed "Radio" and "Navigation" from install list) and the relevant modules. Please advice:

1-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
20-High Beam Assist. -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 0010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 K HW: 8P0 953 549 K
Component: J0527 H37 0070 
Coding: 0014111
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 4683B0933152362EEEF-8013

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030

1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 D HW: 8J0 035 223 D
Component: J525 Amp High H04 0160 
Revision: PROD_01 Serial number: 00000000011111
Coding: 0246114
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2541171FEC14DD36C75-8070

1 Fault Found:

01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 185
Mileage: 39591 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.04.09
Time: 22:15:46

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 AA HW: 8P0 862 335 S
Component: FSE_256x BT H38 0600 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005155555
Coding: 0011422
Shop #: WSC 67342 141 65529
VCID: 75E1075F1C34EDB6B75-8020

2 Faults Found:
02503 - Output Wire to Radio 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 185
Mileage: 39591 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.04.09
Time: 22:14:44

01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 185
Mileage: 39591 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.04.09
Time: 22:14:44

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

There all looking for the radio 
For instance 
Your steering wheel is coded as 0014111

The 4 is telling it 
Multi-Function (with Radio/Telephone/Voice Control)

Have you installed a module to allow the new stereo to be controlled

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes. There is a module on the connects2 harness. I have volume control and can skip tracks, possibly also answer calls using the speech button. Mode button does nothing I believe.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Mode should switch between radio and phone mode

I'd suggest you have coding issues mate but I'm sure someone will be along to help who has done a conversion themselves

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Did you power up the connect 2 before connecting the HU?

Do your steering wheel controls work?

I havent scanned mine (or even tried to use my Vcd!) since fitting my HU... Although my mode button does look for the phone still... I was planning on disabling my oem Bt.

Maybe mine has the same error... As half the pins were not connected after the conversion!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi Aquazi,
Yes, I did the connection and order of power up correctly and the buttons work via the Connects2 harness and Control box.

I believe this is simply a matter of having the correct coding for the remaining modules in the car after the removal of the factory navigation/radio unit. The Pioneer does not have the same functions and does not communicate With the remaining modules in the car as RNS-E did. I believe that from the car's point of view, it no longer has a radio.

So, should I recode so that the MFSW has no head unit? What about the Telephone module? It is no longer used but still there throwing errors as it can't find the Radio anymore.

Does anyone knows the correct coding when replacing the OEM head unit for an aftermarket one? Surely I am not the only one.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Everything works... Then if its just vcds throwing errors is it needed?

The one thing i would love is getting my DIS to show track/ radio data... Someone on here had a Kenwood unit fitted and somehow the shop got the DIS to correctly show track data!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

I am not sure that these fault codes are actually a problem - they simply refer to a fact that you already understand - the other CANbus systems cannot talk to the radio - since it's absent.

As long as the radio and controls are working as expected, and no other ill effects occur (save the expected fault codes) then what's the issue?

It might be more sensible to live with it rather than trying to code out the existence of the radio on all the other systems. If ever you sell the car you can reinstate the original unit and all will be well.

Mind you - all I did when I got my car a few weeks ago was put in a 2015 map disc - that was my entire upgrade path!


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok, I get your point. I'll probably just leave it as is.

On another note, the connects2 harness for Bose has a box with four fader/balance adjuster screws. Does anybody know what it does and what optimum settings would be? Should I set them low or high or doesn't matter? Any difference in audio quality with low medium or high settings?


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

They adjust the volume on the front/rear speakers I just set mine half way.


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok, thank you. I will try that tomorrow. Probably set them too low as I need to up the volume to above 20 to get decent audible music. I just want to make sure it is the right thing to do. Want to avoid unnecessary hissing and other possible ill effects.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

interesting... i have a CAN gateway error with mine on top of your errors....

I have had one annoyance for a while now... the mode button on my wheel kept prompting for the phone to be paired...

I managed to eliminate my Telephone error - by coding away the BT in module 77 and module 56.

However i still have errors in my: 
steering wheel (even set it to the old style multifunction!)
CAN gateway
sound system
Radio

The CAN error is: which you dont seem to have!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 N HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H43 1623 
Revision: H43 Serial number: 011111F1001040
Coding: 354101
Shop #: WSC 01236 758 00200
VCID: 3B7347AEBA12CAC68EF-806E

1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 50
Mileage: 36182 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.03.06
Time: 18:20:42


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

You need to remove Radio and Navigation from your CAN gateway. If you want them gone. The reason the error didn't show in my log is that I already had unchecked them when I did the scan.


----------



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

I have replaced my standard radio with an Android head unit. Amongst the VCDS errors now showing (most of which I don't think relate to the radio) are

Address 19: CAN Gateway
01304 Radio No signal/ Communication - Intermittent
and
Address:47: Sound System
16349 Control Module - Error in Output Stage 014 - Defective - Intermittent

I am not 100% certain that the second error is new.

I saw the mention of removing Radio from the CAN Gateway. How is this done?

Is it likely that the second error is related?

Everything seems to work OK, but would like to clear the errors. Neither of these will will clear with VCDS (I have full version) , unless I'm doing it wrong!.Thanks very much.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The second error looks like a typical failed Bose amp (if you have Bose)

To remove items from the gateway, open the module and untick radio from the installation list


----------

